# .30-06 and acrylic



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

A couple of .30-06 shells and a left over piece of acrylic. Been working on soldering tubes instead of gluing in the shells.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

How's that soldering working? I thought of trying that. Instead, I went the rout of epoxy designed for metal.

Ooh, and that is a cool looking pen. Like the stopper too.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Flat Fish said:


> How's that soldering working? I thought of trying that. Instead, I went the rout of epoxy designed for metal.
> 
> Ooh, and that is a cool looking pen. Like the stopper too.


Thanks!!
First one thats worked out so far. Had a few mess ups. I used a map gas torch on the lower and an iron on the casing cut off on top. I figure i'll see what happens. Thanks on the stopper, it's a boo boo when I drilled the hole to recess the shell end it was off center. So I turned the shoulder away. Cut into the shell in the process so now it's just a doo dad......


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's different - looks great. What finish did you use??


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

No finish on the brass. I've tried several brass sealers in the past. They wear over time and look worse than a little tarnish. I bought a Powder Coater set up from HF last year. Haven't taken it out of the box yet. I need to play with it and see if I can get it right. I've heard of several people using that with good results. The acrylic is just wet sanded and Hut plastic polish. Since I saw a tutioral on wet sanding I've thrown all those MM pads away.......


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work !! I am going to try one real soon !! I have Bobby's instructions all I can do is mess up--!!
Linda


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like that acrylic that you used on this pen. Very nice. What is the MM pads? Guessing those are the little small sanding pads that to to around 12,000? I have used the pads wet for CA finishes and plastics.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

slip knot said:


> I really like that acrylic that you used on this pen. Very nice. What is the MM pads? Guessing those are the little small sanding pads that to to around 12,000? I have used the pads wet for CA finishes and plastics.


 Yea slip Micro mesh. Thats all I used to use.... Till wet sanding. I kept rubbing through to the pad then I had to start all over.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use them for wet sanding also. What are you wet sanding with otherwise?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

slip knot said:


> I use them for wet sanding also. What are you wet sanding with otherwise?


Thanks for the comp on the acrylic last post it's one I picked up at WC. As for wet sanding I've started using 1200 and 2000 wet dry sand paper(Picked it up at O'rileys) then finish with Hut plastic polish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I always used the MM wet. They last longer that way. I had a brand new set in the shop that was still in the bag. They are in the bay somewhere now. 

I can't believe that I had over 300 brand new 308 and 30-30 cartridges too and haven't found a one.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Lift, that pen is off the hook!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Lift, that pen is off the hook!!!! Great job!!!


Thanks!!!!
Now if I can get my meat hooks to get off the hook... I talked to your BRo last week. Maybe we can all hook up soon.

Sorry to hear about that Bobby... That Bites!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY good lookin' pen, Lift...Luv the 'customizing' on the top with the acrylic. Very imaginative....


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> REALLY good lookin' pen, Lift...Luv the 'customizing' on the top with the acrylic. Very imaginative....


 Thank you sir


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Slick looking pen! I like that stopper too! gb


----------

